# TV Hyundai HTV-1415 no enciende y el led parpadea



## lsedr (Jul 20, 2013)

saludos compadres

en este caso tengo un problema con esta TV de 14 pulgadas.

revisé R552, R553, R554, R555, R556, el opto, el V553, C507, y cambié el regulador 

el problema es que al presionar el boton de encendido se escucha un pulso, es como un "tac"  que se escucha en el flyback pero no enciende la tv

algo que me doy cuenta es que el capacitor de la fuente (C507) se queda cargado con sus 150 voltios y el led rojo enciende y apaga y se escucha el sonido que es como cuando conmuta un relay.

pienso probar otro flyback











recomendaciones ??


saludos c


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola Amigo bueno recomendaciones.
Si el Led piloto parpadea, lo mas probable es que segun la cantidad de destellos, este informandote del diagnostico del mismo. Comienza investigando como 1ra. instancia.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 20, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo bueno recomendaciones.
> Si el Led piloto parpadea, lo mas probable es que segun la cantidad de destellos, este informandote del diagnostico del mismo. Comienza investigando como 1ra. instancia.






bueno el led enciende y apaga de forma indefinida. Lo he dejado mucho tiempo y es como un flip-flop jajajaja 

gracias


----------



## osotronico (Jul 24, 2013)

amigo checa esto: 
http://www.isaachernandez.com.ve/category/electronica/fallas-resueltas/page/5/
http://www.clubdediagramas.com/foros/view_topic.php?iT=390712


----------



## proyectophoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola, al parecer no tienes mucha experiencia al reparar televisores chinos, voy a tratar de explicar lo que le sucede a tu TV, los televisores de este tipo tienen varios sistemas de protección, que detectan si hay consumo excesivo de corriente o si el voltaje de la fuente está muy alto o muy bajo, también tienen una protección que apaga el tv si no hay barrido vertical o si hay exceso de calor o rayos X, es decir que el LED prende y apaga porque el TV intenta encender pero al detectar una anomalía se apaga inmediatamente y vuelve a intentar encender indefinidamente, lo que debes hacer es detectar en qué etapa está la falla, lo primero que se hace es medir el transistor de salida horizontal estando el TV apagado, si está en corto lo cambias, si no entonces debes medir el Flyback, esto se hace con un probador de flyback, aunque se pueden hacer algunas pruebas con un foco de 40W para determinar si lo que está dañado es el flyback o la fuente, para ello debes despegar el pin +B del flyback y conectar el TV a la red, luego con un voltímetro medir el voltaje +B de la fuente y percatarte de que sea estable, ya aquí al pulsar el botón de power el led no debería titilar sino apagarse y permanecer apagado, si continúa titilando es porque la falla no está en el flyback o la etapa horizontal sino detrás, si el led se apaga y permanece apagado conectas un foco de 40W entre el +B y tierra para probar la fuente, mientras lo conectas debes estar midiendo el voltaje +B y asegurarte que no baje, si el voltaje baja o comienza a subir y bajar es indicio de que tienes un problema en la fuente, si el foco prende y el voltaje permanece estable esto indica que el problema no está en la fuente, ya con esto sabrías si la falla está en la fuenta o en la etapa horizontal y sabrás dónde buscar el componente dañado, por lo general lo que más produce esta falla es el transistor horizontal en corto, el flyback dañado, un condensador de la fuente desvalorizado, un diodo de la fuente o de la etapa horizontal en corto o el integrado vertical dañado, esos son tus sospechosos, pero para saber cuál de todos cambiar debes contar con las herramientas necesarias, necesitas un multímetro, un capacímetro y un probador de flybacks para reparar este tipo de fallas, de lo contrario tendrías que hacer como muchos técnicos que van cambiando pieza por pieza hasta encontrar la que está dañana, pero todo al azar, lo malo de esa técnica es que si la pieza que está dañada es la última en ser cambiada la reparación será muy costosa en términos de tiempo y dinero, bueno espero haberte ayudado, normalmente no escribo mucho en foros ya que no tengo mucho tiempo libre pero tal vez esto te sea útil a ti y a otros técnicos que están comenzando, saludos.


----------

